# backup volume doesn?t have ownership enabled.



## Dr GR

*backup volume doesn’t have ownership enabled.*

Message: "The backup can’t be copied because the backup volume doesn’t have ownership enabled."
Trying to move backup file from an Iomega external HD to a different, larger drive. Cannot drag or copy due the message above. I have permission to read and write as the owner (when I check "get info") - Working on MAC Book Pro running Snow Leopard. have read numerous comments, forums - no one seems to know how to get the "ownership" of the volume "enabled". Seems like it should be a simple task since i "own" both drives...

Opened "get info" and checked permission to read and write and "apply privileges to "Iomega HDD". Of course I tried first to just drag or copy the backups folder to the new drive - no luck. Now the computer is "Applying privileges to "Iomega HDD" - which it has been doing for quite some time...... What to do?...


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: backup volume doesn’t have ownership enabled.*

Moving thread to Mac Forum for better results


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: backup volume doesn’t have ownership enabled.*

Check out this thread from yesterday: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...iles-between-external-hard-drives-684544.html

Someone else having a similar problem.


----------



## Dr GR

*Re: backup volume doesn’t have ownership enabled.*

Thanks. I checked the thread you mentioned, but it doesn't quite help/meet my situation, perhaps because? I am running Snow Leopard and in the "Get Info" windows for either the old or new drive there is no "Ignore ownership on this volume". Also I am not trying to use the new drive as a backup - it is a secondary drive that is not going through Time machine. I simply want to take the backup folder from an old small (500GB) drive, transfer to the larger (1.5TB)drive so I can use the small drive for travel. My main backup drive is distinct from either of these 2. I have gone to the Apple link, but that puts me back to looking for"Ignore ownership on this volume" ... I'm not a newbie with tech issues, but this is the first time I have run across this issue & I just can't believe that it's such a stumbling block...:facepalm: Any further help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MartyF81

Make sure you read every post in that thread. There is one where I specifically address the ownership check box not showing.


----------

